# Is Odell Beckham retarded?



## fbj

I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?

One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


----------



## MarathonMike

I think 'attention whore' sums it up. If the game doesn't go his way he bashes the kicking net. If he has a good game he play acts with the kicking net. Either way It draws the cameras  which is what he wants.


----------



## fbj

MarathonMike said:


> I think 'attention whore' sums it up. If the game doesn't go his way he bashes the kicking net. If he has a good game he play acts with the kicking net. Either way It draws the cameras  which is what he wants.




He appears to be on medication


----------



## mdk

I doubt it, but hairstyle sure is retarded.


----------



## fbj

mdk said:


> I doubt it, but hairstyle sure is retarded.



Hairstyle is GAY and his personality is retarded


----------



## B. Kidd

Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..





B. Kidd said:


> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..




If you believe that then you retarded


----------



## B. Kidd

fbj said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then you retarded
Click to expand...


Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then you retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?
Click to expand...



Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo


----------



## B. Kidd

fbj said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then you retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo
Click to expand...


2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Is he like you!?!

Yes, but don't worry there are many like you in life!


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then you retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.
Click to expand...



It was on too early, I was on the toilet


----------



## fbj

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Is he like you!?!
> 
> Yes, but don't worry there are many like you in life!




No he is like you,  hired because they feel sorry for you


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he like you!?!
> 
> Yes, but don't worry there are many like you in life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he is like you,  hired because they feel sorry for you
Click to expand...


Oh the rubber and clue comeback!


----------



## B. Kidd

fbj said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of us are mental health experts (except me), he sure did play lights out in England this a.m..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then you retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was on too early, I was on the toilet
Click to expand...


Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that then you retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was on too early, I was on the toilet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!
Click to expand...



I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied

Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season


----------



## B. Kidd

fbj said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing is believing..............why act like a Mongo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was on too early, I was on the toilet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied
> 
> Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season
Click to expand...


I'm looking forward to the game and many a future Dak vs. Wentzel wars..........our nasty rivalry lives on......................


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beckham had 5 catches for 49 yds and 0 TD catches.    Your middle name is mongo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was on too early, I was on the toilet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied
> 
> Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the game and many a future Dak vs. Wentzel wars..........our nasty rivalry lives on......................
Click to expand...



Wentz hasn't done shit in 4 weeks and thrown 3 TD passes and 3 Int's in the past 3 games

Dak on the other had in the past 3 games,  6 TD passes and 1 Int


----------



## B. Kidd

fbj said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 were key catches and I guess you didn't watch da' game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on too early, I was on the toilet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied
> 
> Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the game and many a future Dak vs. Wentzel wars..........our nasty rivalry lives on......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wentz hasn't done shit in 4 weeks and thrown 3 TD passes and 3 Int's in the past 3 games
> 
> Dak on the other had in the past 3 games,  6 TD passes and 1 Int
Click to expand...



Speak to the hand.............. (that is, if you're not too busy, using it......)


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was on too early, I was on the toilet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied
> 
> Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the game and many a future Dak vs. Wentzel wars..........our nasty rivalry lives on......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wentz hasn't done shit in 4 weeks and thrown 3 TD passes and 3 Int's in the past 3 games
> 
> Dak on the other had in the past 3 games,  6 TD passes and 1 Int
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to the hand.............. (that is, if you're not too busy, using it......)
Click to expand...



I will hold your hand if the cowboys beat the eagles next week lol


----------



## B. Kidd

fbj said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week you'll still be giving your toilet attention, as you'll be barfing in it when my Eagles remind Dak of his rookie status!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied
> 
> Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the game and many a future Dak vs. Wentzel wars..........our nasty rivalry lives on......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wentz hasn't done shit in 4 weeks and thrown 3 TD passes and 3 Int's in the past 3 games
> 
> Dak on the other had in the past 3 games,  6 TD passes and 1 Int
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to the hand.............. (that is, if you're not too busy, using it......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand if the cowboys beat the eagles next week lol
Click to expand...


You Cowboys' fans are the weird-o worst...........


----------



## fbj

B. Kidd said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be stalking you next sunday, glad you replied
> 
> Also Mongo a loss only means both teams are tied at 5-2 as we prepare for the last half of the season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the game and many a future Dak vs. Wentzel wars..........our nasty rivalry lives on......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wentz hasn't done shit in 4 weeks and thrown 3 TD passes and 3 Int's in the past 3 games
> 
> Dak on the other had in the past 3 games,  6 TD passes and 1 Int
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to the hand.............. (that is, if you're not too busy, using it......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand if the cowboys beat the eagles next week lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Cowboys' fans are the weird-o worst...........
Click to expand...


Cowboys didn't play today and still in first place.  LOL


----------



## basquebromance

my boyfriend & I met O at Giants stadium.

i'm just gonna leave this below and let you decide for yourself!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> my boyfriend & I met O at Giants stadium.
> 
> i'm just gonna leave this below and let you decide for yourself!




Gay and retarded


----------



## basquebromance

from your lips to God's ears!

we'll ask him next time!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> from your lips to God's ears!
> 
> we'll ask him next time!




Your posts make my ass itch


----------



## basquebromance

homophobia=hatred

"hatred is wrong" - Jesus


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> homophobia=hatred
> 
> "hatred is wrong" - Jesus




I'm allergic to faggots, sorry


----------



## basquebromance

i'm allergic to fans of overrated overhyped teams who are gonna get found out in the playoffs! 

SORRY.


----------



## basquebromance

are the falcons in the same conference as your pussy cowboys?


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> are the falcons in the same conference as your pussy cowboys?




yes and u sound mad and gay


----------



## basquebromance

PERFECT!

your weak pathetic cowboys will crumble at matt ryan's feet. NO SUPERBOWL FOR YOU, BITCH!

YOU WILL REMEMBER THE DAY I SPOKE OF MATT RYAN'S FEET! AND YOU WILL DEVELOP A COMPLEX! THIS POST WILL HAUNT YOU! FOREVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELIMINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATES!


----------



## basquebromance

...OR YOU'LL GET YOUR BUTT KICKED BY O'S GIANTS LOL


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> PERFECT!
> 
> your weak pathetic cowboys will crumble at matt ryan's feet. NO SUPERBOWL FOR YOU, BITCH!
> 
> YOU WILL REMEMBER THE DAY I SPOKE OF MATT RYAN'S FEET! AND YOU WILL DEVELOP A COMPLEX! THIS POST WILL HAUNT YOU! FOREVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS! RYAN ELIMINATES COWBOYS!
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELIMINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATES!




cancel your internet service


----------



## basquebromance

someone has nothing to say so he resorts to personal attacks!

HE'S SHAKIN IN HIS BOOOOOOOTS!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> someone has nothing to say so he resorts to personal attacks!
> 
> HE'S SHAKIN IN HIS BOOOOOOOTS!



if dallas wins the SB will you kill yourself


----------



## basquebromance

absolutely yes.

the only thing dallas will win is a pile of jerry jones' stinky shit!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> absolutely yes.
> 
> the only thing dallas will win is a pile of jerry jones' stinky shit!



They will in it all and you will kill yourself 

The I can shit on your grave


----------



## basquebromance

sure.

and if odell beckham wins the mvp in the future you kill yourself, mmkay?


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> sure.
> 
> and if odell beckham wins the mvp in the future you kill yourself, mmkay?




Faggots don't like to play grown man ball so I don't have to worry about him winning shit


----------



## basquebromance

O has more talent in his giant dick than the entire Cowboys team combined!

start worryin, hatemonger!


----------



## basquebromance

i'm sensitive like odell, the difference is i'm tough like trump too, he ain't!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> i'm sensitive like odell, the difference is i'm tough like trump too, he ain't!



I think you hangout with ODB


----------



## basquebromance

if only!


----------



## basquebromance

work hard. play harder!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> work hard. play harder!




Women used to put that shit in their profile and I had no clue what the fuck they were talking about 

"I work hard and play harder"

Lol


----------



## Alex.

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


Two things you have personal knowledge about every time you look in the mirror: Gay and retarded.

Other than that Beckham is fine.


----------



## fbj

Alex. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Two things you have personal knowledge about every time you look in the mirror: Gay and retarded.
> 
> Other than that Beckham is fine.
Click to expand...



you think he fine because you want to fuck him   lol

fruit loop


----------



## Alex.

fbj said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Two things you have personal knowledge about every time you look in the mirror: Gay and retarded.
> 
> Other than that Beckham is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you think he fine because you want to fuck him   lol
> 
> fruit loop
Click to expand...

Clearly I was not speaking in your vernacular.

To me fine means :

_b_ :  physically trained or hardened close to the limit of efficiency —used of an athlete or animal

Definition of FINE

To you fine means:
fine
good looking or hot
FBJ thinks  Odell "is a fine looking man."


----------



## fbj

Alex. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Two things you have personal knowledge about every time you look in the mirror: Gay and retarded.
> 
> Other than that Beckham is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you think he fine because you want to fuck him   lol
> 
> fruit loop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly I was not speaking in your vernacular.
> 
> To me fine means :
> 
> _b_ :  physically trained or hardened close to the limit of efficiency —used of an athlete or animal
> 
> Definition of FINE
> 
> To you fine means:
> fine
> good looking or hot
> FBJ thinks  Odell "is a fine looking man."
Click to expand...



I hope the mental institution cancel your internet service


----------



## basquebromance

HAIL MARY PASS FROM THE DONALD...TOUCHDOWN ODELL! AND THE GIANTS HAVE WON THE SUPABOOOOOOOOOOOWL!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


Why? Does he hate women like you?


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Does he hate women like you?
Click to expand...



I hate ugly women and faggots


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Does he hate women like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ugly women and faggots
Click to expand...

Hate eh?

Seek help


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Does he hate women like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ugly women and faggots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate eh?
> 
> Seek help
Click to expand...



And I hate retarded Grampas


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Does he hate women like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ugly women and faggots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate eh?
> 
> Seek help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate retarded Grampas
Click to expand...

That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Does he hate women like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ugly women and faggots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate eh?
> 
> Seek help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate retarded Grampas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up
Click to expand...



Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo

STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Does he hate women like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ugly women and faggots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate eh?
> 
> Seek help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate retarded Grampas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo
> 
> STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts
Click to expand...

You're a boring dumbfuck


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate ugly women and faggots
> 
> 
> 
> Hate eh?
> 
> Seek help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate retarded Grampas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo
> 
> STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a boring dumbfuck
Click to expand...



Cowboys are 9-1 Grampa


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate eh?
> 
> Seek help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate retarded Grampas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo
> 
> STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a boring dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboys are 9-1 Grampa
Click to expand...

And yet you remain an asshole....


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate retarded Grampas
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo
> 
> STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a boring dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboys are 9-1 Grampa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you remain an asshole....
Click to expand...



you sound mad, old, and gay


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. I remember wannabe bad asses in school and prison. Some losers never grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo
> 
> STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a boring dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboys are 9-1 Grampa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you remain an asshole....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sound mad, old, and gay
Click to expand...

Of course I do, you're a fucking retard


----------



## fbj

Grampa Murked U said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a loser Grampa  Mongo
> 
> STable job, beautiful credit score and multiple bank accounts
> 
> 
> 
> You're a boring dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboys are 9-1 Grampa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you remain an asshole....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sound mad, old, and gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do, you're a fucking retard
Click to expand...



Are you big mad or little mad?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a boring dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboys are 9-1 Grampa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you remain an asshole....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you sound mad, old, and gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do, you're a fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you big mad or little mad?
Click to expand...

Big drunk. Why does it matter?


----------



## basquebromance

President Trump needs to deport homophobes to Syria!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

he's not retarded...he's inspirational! INSPIRATIONAL!


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time



so how does it feel to lose to a retarded homo TWICE, bitch?


----------



## antiquity

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time



He didn't look so retarded on that 61 yards TD pass that won the game for the Giants....in fact a lot of Cowboys players reminded me of a deer caught in the car headlights as they watched him zip by them without laying a hand on his gay? body.


----------



## basquebromance

this thread keeps gettin better and better!

by the way, in a sophisticated society, it's the homophobes who are deemed retarded!


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time



look at members of your team pallin around with a gay retard!

are you gonna become an Elliott hater now? LOL


----------



## antiquity

basquebromance said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at members of your team pallin around with a gay retard!
> 
> are you gonna become an Elliott hater now? LOL
Click to expand...


Elliott is running out of steam....he is the only RB to carry the ball against the Giants.....by the time the playoffs roll around he maybe to spent to make much difference IMO


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

what you call retarded I call talented! what you call gay i call....gay!


----------



## basquebromance

merry christmas, fbj!


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time



why don't you challenge O to a fight in the Octagon, tough guy?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## fbj

Giants lost tonight and Odell was crying again like a little baby  LOL


----------



## basquebromance

he's sensitive. in my book that's a good thing. sensitive means you're a good person! sensitive means you're HUMAN!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> he's sensitive. in my book that's a good thing. sensitive means you're a good person! sensitive means you're HUMAN!




Sensitive means you a faggot and get fucked in your butt


----------



## basquebromance

that's also a good thing.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> that's also a good thing.



I hate faggots like you and Odell


----------



## basquebromance

i hate homophobes like you and hitler


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> i hate homophobes like you and hitler




 I have the right to dislike faggots


----------



## G.T.

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww


----------



## fbj

G.T. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww
Click to expand...



And won't even see the cowboys again because they will lose in the first round


----------



## G.T.

fbj said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And won't even see the cowboys again because they will lose in the first round
Click to expand...

cuz other teams are smart enough to know how to beat them, Mongo.


----------



## rightwinger

fbj said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And won't even see the cowboys again because they will lose in the first round
Click to expand...


That seems to be the Cowboys playbook......losing in the First Round


----------



## fbj

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And won't even see the cowboys again because they will lose in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Cowboys playbook......losing in the First Round
Click to expand...



They haven't lost in the first round since 2006


----------



## rightwinger

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And won't even see the cowboys again because they will lose in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Cowboys playbook......losing in the First Round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't lost in the first round since 2006
Click to expand...

Stinking Cowgirls have only made the playoffs once since 2006


----------



## fbj

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Giants smoked yer butthurt lil cowgirls 2 for 2 this season awww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And won't even see the cowboys again because they will lose in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Cowboys playbook......losing in the First Round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't lost in the first round since 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stinking Cowgirls have only made the playoffs once since 2006
Click to expand...



2007, 2009, 2014  2016

Ok Retarded man


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
Click to expand...



A smooth faggot


----------



## basquebromance

"A smooth faggot"

...who kicked your cowgirls' butt TWICE!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> "A smooth faggot"
> 
> ...who kicked your cowgirls' butt TWICE!



And we still won the division fag boy


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


>




Gay and Talented


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


>




KIng Faggot


----------



## basquebromance

fbj is gonna lose his shit over this ultra-gay odell pic!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> fbj is gonna lose his shit over this ultra-gay odell pic!





basquebromance said:


> fbj is gonna lose his shit over this ultra-gay odell pic!



.wha is your boyfriend name


----------



## basquebromance

ooops

that was eli's fault


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

The Giants' collapse usually comes later in the game

trade Rainey's ass to the Browns!


----------



## basquebromance

C'mon, Buck and Aikman. Are we really talking seriously about Odell's shirtless Miami trip six days ago making a difference in this game? Really?


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> C'mon, Buck and Aikman. Are we really talking seriously about Odell's shirtless Miami trip six days ago making a difference in this game? Really?




He is a shirtless faggot who is going home   LOL


----------



## basquebromance

Odell got so angry after the game he punched a hole in the wall.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
Click to expand...


Looks like we have a poster who is not a big fan of Home Alone 2


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> C'mon, Buck and Aikman. Are we really talking seriously about Odell's shirtless Miami trip six days ago making a difference in this game? Really?



A one day trip six days ago made a difference

11 degree temperatures didn't


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Odell got so angry after the game he punched a hole in the wall.




Because he retarded


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odell got so angry after the game he punched a hole in the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he retarded
Click to expand...


packers will beat da scaredy-cat cowgirls who cowardly run the football the whole fucking game!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odell got so angry after the game he punched a hole in the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> packers will beat da scaredy-cat cowgirls who cowardly run the football the whole fucking game!
Click to expand...



If the cowboys win the SB can I watch you kill yourself ,


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odell got so angry after the game he punched a hole in the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> packers will beat da scaredy-cat cowgirls who cowardly run the football the whole fucking game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the cowboys win the SB can I watch you kill yourself ,
Click to expand...


i promise you, you can. the cowgirls ain't winnin shit!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

*no matter what, Odell is still a great player. Everyone has an off game, but if it wasn't for him we wouldn't have been in the playoffs!i guarantee we'll get that damn superbowl next year!*


----------



## basquebromance

catch of the century!


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time



guess i'm not committing suicide, eh? Aaron Rodgers saved my life!


----------



## basquebromance

Odell with his new bf Dolph Sacamano...


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time



the giants loss to the packers was an alt-win, because odell was so unlucky in that game!


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Odell could easily play in the NBA!


----------



## basquebromance

beckham is ELECTRIC with the football in his hands. he gives you so much explosiveness. plus, you have the added value of seeing what he can do in the return game.

best WR ever. will win more SB's than Brady!


----------



## basquebromance

hanging out with Gay Odell!


----------



## WinterBorn

basquebromance said:


> beckham is ELECTRIC with the football in his hands. he gives you so much explosiveness. plus, you have the added value of seeing what he can do in the return game.
> 
> best WR ever. will win more SB's than Brady!



Best ever?   Not quite.

Don't get me wrong, Beckham is an amazing athlete and great WR, but best ever?   He isn't even the best currently playing.

The best playing now are Antonio Brown and Julio Jones.    I give the slight edge to Jones.  And Julio does it without all the grandstanding and craziness.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?


----------



## basquebromance

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
Click to expand...


coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.
Click to expand...

I don't hate the guy. Joe buck was saying how great he is so the lifting of the leg crap is weird because besides those antics he's a great guy. I hope he gets better. He good


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like Odell is out for the year

Giants are doomed


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.
Click to expand...



I;m glad that faggot broke his ankle, so I don't have to see him until next season


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I;m glad that faggot broke his ankle, so I don't have to see him until next season
Click to expand...


The Vikings played a round of Duck-Duck-Goose after a touchdown by Kyle Rudolph

now THIS is retarded!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I;m glad that faggot broke his ankle, so I don't have to see him until next season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vikings played a round of Duck-Duck-Goose after a touchdown by Kyle Rudolph
> 
> now THIS is retarded!
Click to expand...


they get a pass since they won lol


----------



## basquebromance

Odell signed my husband's jersey. LEGEND!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Odell signed my husband's jersey. LEGEND!




Odell is a new faggot


----------



## MarathonMike

I was sad to see him re-injure his ankle. He may be one of those guys that is just fragile and will always be injured. I'm not sure he is mentally all there but he is fun to watch. Hopefully he can come back but he will probably always be battling injuries.


----------



## fbj

MarathonMike said:


> I was sad to see him re-injure his ankle. He may be one of those guys that is just fragile and will always be injured. I'm not sure he is mentally all there but he is fun to watch. Hopefully he can come back but he will probably always be battling injuries.




He belongs in the GFL


----------



## basquebromance

Drake visited O in the hospital!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Drake visited O in the hospital!




Because drake gay


----------



## MarathonMike

basquebromance said:


> Drake visited O in the hospital!


How bad is his injury? Done for the season?


----------



## SYTFE

Amazing how many kids are copying his retarded hairstyle out here.


----------



## fbj

MarathonMike said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drake visited O in the hospital!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is his injury? Done for the season?
Click to expand...



I hope it's career ending


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Odell & Aaron Rodgers both out for the season. terrible.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Odell & Aaron Rodgers both out for the season. terrible.




I love them if it's the right players


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time


New topic. Marshon lynch. A nut job


----------



## basquebromance

Yup.

After shoving an official, Marshawn Lynch has been kicked out of the game.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Yup.
> 
> After shoving an official, Marshawn Lynch has been kicked out of the game.



I missed that


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> After shoving an official, Marshawn Lynch has been kicked out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that
Click to expand...

What job do you think marshon would have done if he wasn't a pro athelete? I could see him in shipping or warehouse or assembly line or prison


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> After shoving an official, Marshawn Lynch has been kicked out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think marshon would have done if he wasn't a pro athelete? I could see him in shipping or warehouse or assembly line or prison
Click to expand...



That's the case for most black NFL players


----------



## basquebromance

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I;m glad that faggot broke his ankle, so I don't have to see him until next season
Click to expand...


it's official: Odell Beckham NOT GAY. or at least bi!

Odell Beckham Jr. and Iggy Azalea have a thing going on


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what was all that laying and talking to the NET on the sideline about?    So he is GAY and Retarded?
> 
> One of the weirdest NFL players of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Last week he was lifting his leg peeing like a dog this week ankle injury. Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coincidence. he was injured before he did the peeing thing. he got injured again in the same place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I;m glad that faggot broke his ankle, so I don't have to see him until next season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she
> 
> it's official: Odell Beckham NOT GAY. or at least bi!
> 
> Odell Beckham Jr. and Iggy Azalea have a thing going on
Click to expand...


she ugly


----------



## basquebromance

Odell's pretty popular!


----------



## basquebromance

Odell beat up a thug whose bigger than him!


----------



## boedicca

I have no idea who Odell Beckham is, and couldn't possibly care less.


----------



## basquebromance

hangin out with Odell!


----------

